# Battery "humming" while charging-is this normal?



## PWA (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm just getting back into the RC thing and picked up a Durtrax IntelliPeak Pulse charger, and a couple of orion Vmax 2400 batterys(only thing my LHS had) Well I put the charger to cycle the batt and charger at 2.5amps. well both batteries make a humming sound when charging, If I adjust the Amps the pitch and freq of the "humming changes" is this normal? I just don't remeber the old 1700 doing this.

Thanks,
PWA


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Are you sure it isn't the charger?


----------



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you getting like a sizzling sound rather than a hum? I had old 2000 and 2400 cells sizzle when charged. The cells were sitting for several years and turned out to be very weak.

You may want to return those cells...I bet they were sitting on the shelf for several years and may have weak cells. Also, i'd charge them at 5-6 amps rather than 2.5. Try a few cycles on them and they might be ok for bashing.


----------



## PWA (Aug 14, 2005)

The charger is making nosie but yes I'm sure its the battieres, I bumped it up 5amps, still makes the noise, these were going to be my backyard batteries anyhow but I don't want to get some gp3800 and ruin them the first time I hook them up to this charger cause it was defective.

Thanks,
PWA


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I had an Integy way back when/ that when charging caused my batts. to make a buzzing noise.So I found a couple other people using the same charger and theirs did the same thing.We had no problems out the batts.I charged with that same charger for several years.I have always wondered what was the cause of that noise.As a matter of fact I still have that old charger.It charges up to 10 amps .Fantastic lil charger.If it had the long lockout feature I would still use it..I think the Intellipeak charger is pretty close to being the same as some of the Integy chargers..anybody know the source of the buzzing noise?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've noticed this when charging my single cell in my glow igniter on my 112C Tekin. Doesn't do it with any packs I have, just this glow igniter.


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

I used to have a Duratrax pulse charger, it made the buzzing also. I thought it was the pulse charging, I think it actually spikes the voltage instead of being constant, A friend of mine fixed the charger, he said you could see it on a scope. I have a friend that still uses that charger on his Gp 3300's, he races every week and his battery's last 1 1/2- 2 years so dont worry it wont hurt the batteries.
Rex


----------



## PWA (Aug 14, 2005)

I think I'm going to ditch this charger and get an integy... just can't trust it when every pack I put on it makes noise....reciver, 6 cell everything...

Thanks,
PWA


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

I've have the Duratrax digital (the black one) it is a very good charger for $50.00. You can adjust the voltage setback, the only downside is if you want to charge over 3.5 amps you need a power supply. (it charges up to 5) I also have a Integy 16x9 and 16x7. Probably the best charger I have by far is the Duratrax Ice.
Your charger will not ruin your batteries, it's nice to have 2 anyway.
Rex


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

duratrax is indi chargers.. the way i understood it was they bought some of the older models..duratrax is known for buying older model stuff from companies who update to new models..


----------



## Larrio (Sep 11, 2005)

Mine was doing that while reaching super high temps (later on found that the battery was defective and had to resolder connections)


----------

